

Embeddable Common-Lisp 16.0.0 RC1 available - jackdaniel
https://mailman.common-lisp.net/pipermail/ecl-devel/2015-August/010913.html

======
jackdaniel
ECL (Embeddable Common-Lisp) is an interpreter of the Common-Lisp language as
described in the X3J13 Ansi specification, featuring CLOS (Common-Lisp Object
System), conditions, loops, etc, plus a translator to C, which can produce
standalone executables.

ECL supports the operating systems Linux, FreeBSD, NetBSD, OpenBSD, OS X,
Solaris and Windows, running on top of the Intel, Sparc, Alpha, PowerPC and
ARM processors.

(source [https://common-lisp.net/project/ecl/](https://common-
lisp.net/project/ecl/))

